# Slight bleeding from penis



## SunshineSwirl

My 4 year old complained about his penis hurting. My thought was it was reacting to his peed in underwear that I couldn't change because of our location (for almost 2 hours). He just went to the bathroom before getting in the tub, and shook his penis a little, where upon I saw slight drops of blood in the toilet. I took a look at his penis on the outside, and found no cuts. I decided to slowly and gently see if it was coming from underneath the foreskin and I can see his meatus, which I don't think I should be able to see. So my thought is the foreskin is separating, however my question is, is it common for it to bleed through natural separation or was it possibly forcibly retracted due to the circumstances he had to endure?

Oh and after I saw the meatus I stopped to make sure I didn't do any worse damage than was already done, and please believe I know only he should pull it back, so I was super gentle.


----------



## Fellow Traveler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SunshineSwirl* 
My 4 year old complained about his penis hurting. My thought was it was reacting to his peed in underwear that I couldn't change because of our location (for almost 2 hours). He just went to the bathroom before getting in the tub, and shook his penis a little, where upon I saw slight drops of blood in the toilet. I took a look at his penis on the outside, and found no cuts. I decided to slowly and gently see if it was coming from underneath the foreskin and I can see his meatus, which I don't think I should be able to see. So my thought is the foreskin is separating, however my question is, is it common for it to bleed through natural separation or was it possibly forcibly retracted due to the circumstances he had to endure?

Oh and after I saw the meatus I stopped to make sure I didn't do any worse damage than was already done, and please believe I know only he should pull it back, so I was super gentle.

What circumstances were they? It wasn't clear in your post. So you saw the Meatus which means either his foreskin is a bit shorter or it was slightly retracted. Seeing it isn't necessarily a bad thing. It is possible he might have torn something if he was playing with it. I wouldn't be overly concerned though.


----------



## SunshineSwirl

The circumstances were that he had to stay in the peed in underwear (and jean shorts)for 2 hours. During that time he was playing a bit and it must have snagged at his foreskin to retract it slightly, then I didn't think anything worse than aggravation, until I noticed blood. Also, that it was wading in urine soaked underwear for I don't know how long. Because of the blood, it would seem to me it was forced and I am freaked at what could possibly happen now, whether it doesn't heal right (if it even fuses back, it will be wrong or have scar tissue) or ends up infected. I'm just overall worried.

He still isn't using the toilet at night, so I sent him to bed with a pull up on. I just hope that doesn't do more damage.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

I would think he is either having some natural retraction going on or him being in the wet undies irritated him causing some bleeding.

A thread you might find helpful http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=764732

The blood wouldnt cause me undo concern just something to keep and eye on.


----------



## eepster

Is it possible he is dehydrated and it was "brick dust?"


----------



## SunshineSwirl

I don't think it was brick dust since I actually saw it drip. But it hasn't shown any more blood since. Yesterday it was swollen slightly all the way up the shaft and red at the foreskin. We did baking soda and squirted some breast milk for in case purposes (though I don't think any breast milk got to a location where it could have been useful since I was afraid to touch his penis). Today it is no longer swollen, still red on the foreskin area, but not as severe, and purple up the shaft. I'm assuming the purple is just part of the healing factor, like a bruise, but want to make sure before hubby comes home in the morning and might possibly freak out and want to take him to the doc.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

Sounds like he is on the mend. From your description I keep thinking separation that was probably a bit ruff maybe him playing with it a bit ruff.


----------



## SunshineSwirl

Thank you for the help and relaxing my fears!


----------

